# Drinking aquarium water?



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Just wondering if drinking water from a healthy aquarium is good or bad? In theory, it should be the same as drinking water from a clean lake.

A couple reasons for asking this, sometimes we start a syphon the old fashioned way and get a little. Or we may have a pet that likes to drink from our tanks. I have two tanks that my cat would have easy access to and I have caught him drinking from the 2.5 betta tank before.

If I start a siphon by mouth, I sometimes get some in my mouth, my first reaction is to spit it out, but I am wondering if that even matters.

Just an interesting topic for discussion


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Nothing to worry about IMO. It started out as tap water and I doubt the fish carry any pathogens harmful to us. Been siphoning like that for over 30 years and I am still here.


----------



## sean24 (Jan 16, 2014)

I've siphoned the old fashioned way and it shouldn't be bad for you. I just keep the siphon higher up so I don't get a taste of fish poo on the bottom.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)




----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

Nitrate in your diet is bad for you. Although the amount of nitrate in a well maintained aquarium is very low, I wouldn't make a habit of drinking aquarium water on purpose. A little in your mouth now and then is harmless but don't pour yourself a big glass of it.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

Your aquarium water has high levels of many bacteria. Drinking from an aquarium is not the same as drinking from a lake, which would never has anything near the same population density as your tanks. The water in the aquarium is not healthy. Generally speaking I think you should even wash your hands after reaching into the tank. 

You shouldn't expect to feel any harm from drinking a bit of fish water during a siphon, it happens to us all. But spitting is probably a bit safer. Sure the risks are low, but why risk a minor bacterial infection and have to deal with a case of the runs, or something? 

Think on this: It is generally recommended if you go hiking to bring water purifier. And your tank water is probably a bit dirtier than most natural sources. 

The risks are very small, even if you have a compromised immune system (as I do). But as far as I understand it, they are not zero, so some safety and common sense approaches are probably best.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

colio said:


> Your aquarium water has high levels of many bacteria. Drinking from an aquarium is not the same as drinking from a lake, which would never has anything near the same population density as your tanks. The water in the aquarium is not healthy. Generally speaking I think you should even wash your hands after reaching into the tank.


People who run fish sections or LFS or have aquarium servicing companies reach into many tanks every day and they aren't getting sick. I think the washing your hands thing is a bit much. That's like saying you should wash your hands after touching soil. It's not going to hurt you. Maybe if you have a super weak immune system, but still, I think it's overkill. JM2C.


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

I make sure my hands are clean before I put them in my tanks. I don't worry about washing right away when I'm done unless I'm touching algae or dirt or something.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

mistersprinkles said:


> People who run fish sections or LFS or have aquarium servicing companies reach into many tanks every day and they aren't getting sick. I think the washing your hands thing is a bit much. That's like saying you should wash your hands after touching soil. It's not going to hurt you. Maybe if you have a super weak immune system, but still, I think it's overkill. JM2C.


Actually I think most people working at LFS don't regularly reach into the tanks, that I have ever seen. They net out the fish. Sure they have cause to once and a while, but most people at LFS's I have seen don't seem to have their hands in the tanks very often, which I imagine would be preferable for both workers and fish.

I am not suggesting you are going to get sick all the time by not washing your hands every time you touch your fish water, but I think there is a small risk of bacterial infection if you are careless. And likewise, many sites suggest not reaching into tanks with an open scratch or cut on your hand for the same reason.

And for the same reasons we wash our hands after using the bathroom. There isn't a very large risk, people who don't do it aren't getting sick all the time. But there is something to be said for good hygiene. Especially yes, for those of us who have weakened immune systems, and also those of us with small kids.

I think I actually HAVE gotten a bit sick (i.e. poopy) after swallowing a bit of water by accident when siphoning.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

colio said:


> Your aquarium water has high levels of many bacteria. Drinking from an aquarium is not the same as drinking from a lake, which would never has anything near the same population density as your tanks. The water in the aquarium is not healthy. Generally speaking I think you should even wash your hands after reaching into the tank.
> 
> You shouldn't expect to feel any harm from drinking a bit of fish water during a siphon, it happens to us all. But spitting is probably a bit safer. Sure the risks are low, but why risk a minor bacterial infection and have to deal with a case of the runs, or something?
> 
> ...


I agree with you 100%.

And after reading many stories of diseased tanks from folks on this and other forums I would say our tank water is way more polluted then any lake or river you might consider drinking from.

Have you ever watched a reality show like survivor? The first thing they do is try to get a fire going so they can boil water for drinking otherwise they don't risk drinking the water.

I too always wash my hands after they've been in any of my tanks and I think I do a great job of keeping up with tank maintenance and water changes.
--
Paul


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Eeeew, I can't even believe this question is being asked 

Fish pee, poo, and have sex in it. And you shouldn't be drinking lake water either. 

That's why humans have dug wells since prehistoric times. If you're thinking of drinking your aquarium water in an emergency, filter it through a coffee filter and then throw in water purification tablets that you would find at a camping store. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

If you think aquarium water won't hurt you, google fish diseases that affect humans and read. Good luck to those who don't heed.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I wouldn't drink from a lake either.


----------



## mistersprinkles (Nov 4, 2013)

colio said:


> I think I actually HAVE gotten a bit sick (i.e. poopy) after swallowing a bit of water by accident when siphoning.


So you got diarrhea from swallowing aquarium water??


----------



## pyrrolin (Jan 11, 2012)

Just wondering about my cat that I have caught drinking from my 2.5 betta tank and now there is a new 20 long he has easy access to.


----------



## des (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm paranoid drinking my left over bottled water overnight, let alone aquarium water. You couldn't pay me to drink it. It reminds me of a person I once met. He dipped his finger in aquarium water to taste it to determine if a water change was required. Until today, I'm not sure if he was being serious or pulling my leg. Yikes!

By the way, does the gunk built up in the HOB power filters and/or canister filters not a good enough reason, not to drink?!


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

You would be fine. Pathogens in water in nature that make you sick come from sources other then the fish or their crap. Beaver fever for instance is caused by an organism called giardiasis and humans as well as many other mammals spread it not fish. The water you started with was clean water and unless you have had someone or another mammal or bird using it as a bathroom you would be fine. http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070905195156AAqtYhc


----------



## PPulcher (Nov 17, 2006)

There are some nasty things that are within the realm of possibility you could get from your aquarium:

http://www.fishlore.com/Articles/DiseasesTransmittedToHumans.htm

Unlikely I think, but possible.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

As an Axolotl owner I am in the habit of always washing my hands if they get any tank water on them. There is actually a Salmonella concern with them. So I would strongly advise not drinking your tank water.

You can still siphon the old fashion way... When I do out of necessity, I dip the end of the hose in Listerine first.

Some interesting reads:
Nemo Beware: Fish Tank Can Be a Haven for Salmonella
http://www.nytimes.com/2006/04/18/health/18cons.html?_r=0

Safe handling of reptiles and fish
http://ideas.health.vic.gov.au/diseases/safe-handling.asp

Could explain the Member's nausea/illness.


----------



## clubsoda (Oct 10, 2009)

Those aquarium siphon are designed to use gravity for the water to flow from high to low elevation not sucking on it. Or use hand pump it only cost 5$ or 10 new


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I don't drink from your pool so don't pee in my aquarium...
Oh wait....

It's a really bad idea to drink from a freshwater or saltwater tank. Especially saltwater! Most saltwater tanks have cyanobacteria resident in them in some type of form and from what I've read and seen with what my daughter has been thru in the last 6 months it's fairly close to what she has. Cyano in some cases can cause vomiting, dizziness, and in extreme cases kidney failure.

why not just buy a bulb syphon from princess auto? They're like 2 bucks or something


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

One thing interesting I've noticed since I started keeping a saltwater tank, is that any cut on my fingers or hands heals up in a matter of 3-4 days, about twice as fast as normal. The salt must have something to do with it. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## BBXB (Oct 7, 2012)

I have read some articles on fish TB, which is transferable to humans. Pretty scary stuff, recall even some fatalities due to this.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

altcharacter said:


> It's a really bad idea to drink from a freshwater or saltwater tank. Especially saltwater!


And don't eat any zoas either!


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

solarz said:


> And don't eat any zoas either!


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm with the try not to consume tank water crowd too. I don't think most reasonably healthy humans would have any dire consequences from the odd bit of tank water in the mouth, from a siphon, but I'd spit, not swallow.

If any fish in the tank had serious disease, I'd be a bit more concerned, because there are some organisms that have potential to harm us, perhaps very seriously, fish TB being one in particular.

Cats, on the other hand, and dogs too, have digestive systems specifically adapted to handle most pathogens with no problems at all. Several cats of mine drank from the toilet, and I know some dogs that did so and none were ever sick as a result.

Both species have short, smooth digestive tracts and stomach acid far more acidic than humans have. Virtually all the common pathogens that would likely make a human very sick will have no effect on dogs or cats. There are exceptions of course, but many of those are viral rather than bacterial. 

Plus any pathogen that manages to survive a cat or dog's stomach, is expelled so quickly it does not have time to replicate in the gut, which is the reason for their short, smooth digestive tracts. Humans and most omnivores have quite long, rough tracts, that slow down digestion time and make a lot of handy places for bugs to reproduce in near ideal conditions before they are expelled. But in cats and dogs, the reverse is true. 

It's almost unheard of for a cat or dog to get salmonella from eating raw chicken or say, e. coli, from meat. Dogs are even more able in this department, being able to consume quite rank carrion without any harm to the dog at all. Cat's can't handle carrion but they can, and mine do, eat raw meat without any problem. They are obligate carnivores who should be eating raw meat. And despite what the pet food companies say, and even the US Federal Ag dept., dogs are not omnivores either. If they were, they would have an omnivore's gut, not a carnivore's.

So I very much doubt anything in a fish tank would be able to do much harm to either dogs or cats if they drink from them & I wouldn't worry about it. Instead, I'd worry the cat would go fishing  !!

As for starting siphons, if you don't have or wish to buy a starter gadget, just fill the tube first. Sink it in the tank 'til the air is gone, or run it full at the tap. Then keep both ends level while you take it to the tank. One end in the tank, other end swiftly lowered and aimed toward the bucket, and bingo, siphon running without any gadgets at all. This is especially useful if a tank is close to the ground and there isn't much differential between the siphon's bottom end and the bucket. Filling the tube will get a siphon running even if the difference is only an inch or two.

I have to admit, if I'm in a hurry, I will suck on a siphon hose to restart it, but by and large, I try not to. It's a bad habit from my teen years, when that's how everybody started siphons.. even the guys who were stealing gas from cars in parking lots !

I do wash my hands if I've had my hands in the tank, and if I have dirty hands or lotion or anything like that on them I wash before too. Better safe than sorry, I figure.

Then you wake up the morning after you did a big water change, only to find the tank level has dropped six inches.. and you think, OMG, this old used tank I resealed has sprung a leak !! OH NO !! 

But it turns out I must have pushed the filter back a bit and it had a slight overflow at the rear. I wonder how many gallons I lost ? 25 G tank, full to the rim line, now 8 inches lower. It's all gone down the back and soaked into the shelf the tank is on, and likely some of the hardwood floor. But the flooring is already half gone from simple old age and dried out glue, so that's not really a worry. I think I'd be quite content with bare concrete really.. no worries with water.


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

The terribly immature schoolboy in me is giggling over all this talk of pee/poo and spit/swallow.


----------



## Zidartha (Nov 16, 2012)

Fishfur said:


> As for starting siphons, if you don't have or wish to buy a starter gadget, just fill the tube first. Sink it in the tank 'til the air is gone, or run it full at the tap. Then keep both ends level while you take it to the tank. One end in the tank, other end swiftly lowered and aimed toward the bucket, and bingo, siphon running without any gadgets at all. This is especially useful if a tank is close to the ground and there isn't much differential between the siphon's bottom end and the bucket. Filling the tube will get a siphon running even if the difference is only an inch or two.


I'm going to try this right now...



Fishfur said:


> I have to admit, if I'm in a hurry, I will suck on a siphon hose to restart it, but by and large, I try not to. It's a bad habit from my teen years, when that's how everybody started siphons.. even the guys who were stealing gas from cars in parking lots !


I just assumed that's how everyone learned to siphon.


----------



## housebatbetta (Sep 19, 2013)

I use a turkey baster to create suction to start the siphon. It's the same thing I use to spot-clean the betta tank or take out uneaten food from the shrimp tank. They're like $3 at Walmart. I recommend it.


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

If you are sucking on the hose until water reaches your mouth, you are doing it wrong. 
You need only to suck a short burst, enough for the water in the hose to crest the rim of the aquarium. About a couple inches at the most.


----------



## videosilva (Oct 14, 2013)

*Spitter*

We got a spitter ! Watch out for your eyes.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I can remember a guy I dated, back in high school, telling me to 'keep an eye out' for a minute. Turned out his car was out of gas and he was actually using me as a lookout while he siphoned some from other cars in the lot he parked in. I dumped him when I learned what he had done.. truthfully, not because I was so horrified at his illegal actions, but because I feared being implicated as the 'lookout' if it happened again. NOW, I'm horrified at his illegal action .

My Dad taught me that trick of immersing a siphon tube, or taking it to the tap to fill it first, to get it going. This after I got a mouthful of tank water from my old tank and was complaining about it. So now I mostly start them that way.

Whoever said you are doing it wrong if you get a mouthful of water is quite right !! Usually just a quick pull will do it, unless the tube has a clog in it perhaps. I find small snails are ideal clogs.. but also easy to squash to remove.


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

http://ca-en.hagen.com/Aquatic/Maintenance/Cleaning/11063

I find the smallest size works best. Larger ones are much harder to use.

(Just pump it up and down, no sucking, swallowing or spitting needed!)


----------



## videosilva (Oct 14, 2013)

*Water*

The problem is NOT the fish but what YOU are putting into your tanks. When I was a kid I remember back home they had these cement wells ( cement box underground ). These wells sat a few feet above ground level and when it rained the wells would fill through a small hole that was centered over the well. To keep the water CLEAN a fish was added. The fish lived in the dark, thrived and grew by eating what ever was in the water. That was drinking water etc. etc. etc.

So, to answer everyone's question the fish are not the problem, its what you ADD to your tanks.


----------

